# Search for 1911 in 9mm



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

OK OGFers I need help locating a 1911 in 9mm.
Lookin for a S&W pro series sku# 178017
or a blue or SS taurus pt1911
If your in local gun store anytime could yall look and see if its in the case?
Maybe store can order em?
just give me a shout.

Thank you very much, good huntin'


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Why not go to your local shop & have them order it for you?


Sweet pistol, even @ $1400! I would have a threaded barrel & can on it faster than you can say "I-reload-9mm-&-shoot-it-suppressed-from-an-AR-platform,-and-this-is-my-new-sidearm!"





http://www.talonarms.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=97_100_107_373&products_id=2728


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a Gun Show this weekend at Westlan Mall in Columbus. I'm not sure if they would have anything like that but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I did, no gun shop in my area (centralOhio) can get it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Vances or Buckeye Outdoors? Kimber makes a nice one too.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

bobk said:


> Vances or Buckeye Outdoors? Kimber makes a nice one too.


Tried they cant get the Smith and didnt know about the pt1911
they had a kimber but bare bones for 900, i have kimber gold match 45 and luv it, but not many features on the 900 kimber 9mm


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Colt and love it. If you happen to find a gun you like online give this guy a call his name is Dale and he recently opened a small shop in Hilliard called Delta Epsilon(sp) but his number is 777-7678, he will do a transfer for $15(best I have found in years of searching) he recently gave me a excellent deal on a AR15 lower, he treats his customers right and will work hard to get and keep your business.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Taurus quality is a real hit and miss. Some are good, some arent. Personaly I would stay away from them


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Orlando said:


> Taurus quality is a real hit and miss. Some are good, some arent. Personaly I would stay away from them



That's EXACTLY what I was thinking when I was reading the original post.


The S&W and the Taurus are nowhere near the same quality of gun. 


Then again, you could have 3 of the Taurus for the price of one of the S&W!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try Butch at Mary's bait shop......... He will hook you up.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Orlando said:


> Taurus quality is a real hit and miss. Some are good, some arent. Personaly I would stay away from them


yes I know read alot of post many good and many bad.
just thought if i cant find Smith i would get the taurus.
Its gonna be a IDPA gun only


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

angler69 said:


> yes I know read alot of post many good and many bad.
> just thought if i cant find Smith i would get the taurus.
> Its gonna be a IDPA gun only


I myself wouldn't consider the Taurus at all, and not to be a internet nay sayer I own several 1911's. Having Colt's, Kimber's, and a resent RIA these pistols are one of the best value's out there. Look into a RIA Tactical before you buy the Taurus, I do own Taurus firearms but of a vintage from 20 years ago.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

sound like its time for a shoot off ,,to see the results ..I just did one in Huston came home with two extra guns,,I won,,a good feeling,,bring what you got ,,saw Tom Knapp and a couple others I would not want to shoot against them when they are having a bad day,,let alone on one of there better days


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ever use Gun Genie? i found the guns you mentioned in my area (Dayton). just add your zip code and what you want to find. 

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with orlando. Taurus has some quality control issues. I have a kimber custom II in 9 mm. Shoots really well.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

looked em up online, looks pretty good alot of good reviews. better then taurus and cheaper too. any dealers of RIA in central Ohio would like to see one in person.
thanks for the replys...........


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

did you try fin feather fur in ashland?


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

angler69 said:


> looked em up online, looks pretty good alot of good reviews. better then taurus and cheaper too. any dealers of RIA in central Ohio would like to see one in person.
> thanks for the replys...........


Try Vance's in the Columbus area.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

angler69 said:


> looked em up online, looks pretty good alot of good reviews. better then taurus and cheaper too. any dealers of RIA in central Ohio would like to see one in person.
> thanks for the replys...........


I seen a 45 at Aumiller in Westerville a while back, not a bad looking gun.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres one of mine.....720.00 5 yrs ago. Thats not me ...


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

angler69 said:


> looked em up online, looks pretty good alot of good reviews. better then taurus and cheaper too. any dealers of RIA in central Ohio would like to see one in person.
> thanks for the replys...........


Called many dealers in central Ohio no one has RIA in 9mm found a couple in 45. I will continue search


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

If you have a transferring dealer you can order one here:http://www.centerfiresystems.com/AC-RI1911TACA9MM.aspx

I have the .45 tactical model and I'm very happy with it. I have both the 9mm tactical and possibly the .45 Match models on my short list of things to buy.

You can find some reviews of the different RIA 1911's at: http://forums.1911forum.com/index.php

BTW a couple of the really good IDPA shooters I shoot with are using Springfield Armory's. I'm not sure of the model but they are the stainless versions.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I found a S&W 1911 Pro series in 9mm at a gun store in vandalia.
Wanted to see it in person before I bought it. Its a great lookin gun and it was on SALE. She now has a new home. Shot 100 rds of WWB and no problems very tight groups, however it shoots a little to the right, but new sights on on the list anyway. Thanks for all the replys, lookin forward to the 2011 IDPA season...


----------

